# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  das Lächeln in Thailand

## schiene

In Thailand wird fast immer und überall gelächelt.Jedoch ist dieses Lächeln nicht immer nur aus Heiterkeit,Freundlichkeit oder einfach nur weil sie glücklich sind.
Oftmals ist das Lächeln auch ein Abwehrmechanismus.
Thais lächeln auch wenn sie gestört werden,aus Verlegenheit und sogar wenn Thais z.b.jemanden nicht mögen.Die
Facetten des thail.Lächelns sind vielseitig und für uns "Farangs"nicht immer zu verstehen.
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem thail.Lächeln gemacht.Könnt ihr es immer zuordnen??
Welche Arten des "Lächelns" kennt ihr noch??

----------


## pit

Lächeln kann man bestimmt nicht immer zuordnen!

Ich selbst lächele auch, wenn ich eine(n) Thai nicht verstanden habe und diese(r) mein "mei gadschei" auch nicht kapiert hat.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...in einer kleinen Stadt bei Nakhonsawan vor etwa 33 Jahren
*das erste mir doch etwas merkwürdige Lächeln einer Thai*

an so einer Nudelbratpfanne , da gab's "Pad Thai" auch "Pad Saeu" und das ganze Zeug
kostete damals 5 Bath.ein Tellerchen.Ich ging da fast jeden Tag hin
*die Nudelfrau lächelte immer* wenn sie mich sah
bis eine andere Thai , eine Kundin ihr steckte das sie doch 
bei einem Farang den doppelten Preis verlangen könne.

Am nächsten Tag ging ich wieder hin
*sie lächelte wieder* und sagte : heute kostet es 10 Bath

ich lächelte auch, aber sie sah mich nie mehr wieder

----------


## maeeutik

Dieses Tellerchen zu 5 Baht... 



> ...da gab's "Pad Thai" auch "Pad Saeu" und das ganze Zeug
> kostete damals 5 Bath.ein Tellerchen...


...waren damals ca. 1 DM. 
Die 5 Baht verleiten dazu das damalige Pad Thai als billig oder kostenguenstig einzuschaetzen was es jedoch nicht war.
Vor ueber 30 Jahren bekam ich Gleiches auch fuer 2 bzw. 3 Baht.

maeeutik

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...waren damals ca. 1 DM.


Jaenner 1987 > 1 DM = 15 Baht !

Weiters kann ich mich noch erinnern, im juli 1986 fuer 1 ÖS, 2 Baht bekommen zu haben.


...ergo waren die 5 thb vor 33 (!) jahren keine ganze mark wert.

----------


## schiene

86` habe ich noch mit 13-15 Bath pro Mark in Erinnerung.War mein erster Thailand Besuch.
Was ne Suppe kostete weiss ich aber nicht mehr.
Übrigens ist das schönste Thailächeln wenn Somlak mich nach dem Sex glücklich und zufrieden anlächelt ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ uwe

 Kho Samui = 6.- baht

Im isaan, am dorf, noch laaange 4.- baht. Mit mama-nudeln 5.-. Diese "kalkulation" wundert mich noch heute. Die rissen ein paket mama auf, nahmen nur die nudeln 'raus u. schmissen die beigepackten gewuerze sammt huelle weg.
Preis fuer die mamasoup damals schon 3.75  (muu saap)

Auf samui ging es dann recht rasch...8, 10, 15, 20...und bereits 1993 (!) sind wir schon bei 25.- angelangt!!  :Verärgert:

----------


## maeeutik

> Jaenner 1987 > 1 DM = 15 Baht !
> Weiters kann ich mich noch erinnern, im juli 1986 fuer 1 ÖS, 2 Baht bekommen zu haben.
> ...ergo waren die 5 thb vor 33 (!) jahren keine ganze mark wert.


Vor 33 Jahren (ergo anno domini 1979) bekam ich in Thailand meiner Erinnerung nach nicht mehr als 6-7 Baht fuer eine DM und dies war auch im Jahre 1981 noch so!
"TW", was in Thailand vor 25 Jahren fuer 1 DM eingetauscht wurde ist mir ebenfalls noch einigermassen in Erinnerung und ich meine es waren damals ungefaehr 13 oder 14 Baht. 
Deine Exchangequote von 2 Baht fuer einen Schilling im Jahre 1986 entspricht ungefaehr dem DM/Baht-Verhaeltnis 14:1.
"TeigerWutz", es waere nett wenn Du Dir schon die Muehe machst meine Beitraege zu kritisieren und mich als jemanden darstellst der dummes Zeug publiziert, dass Du etwas genauer recherchierst. 
1986 oder 1987 sind eben keine 33 Jahre sondern nur ca. 25 Jahre zurueck und ich war sowohl vor 33 Jahren als auch die Jahre danach regelmaessig in Thailand wie auch in anderen Staaten Suedostasiens unterwegs und kenne die Entwicklung der meisten Waehrungen in dieser Ecke des Globus.

maeeutik

----------


## TeigerWutz

Habe ich gleich gewusst wie du reagierst 

Seit deiner luege, dass kein deutscher wein nach thailand exportiert wird und der ausrede nachher, dass lt. nem beamten zwar schon, aber.....weiss ich mit wem ich es zu tun habe.

Darum habe ich dir auch auf nix mehr geantwortet!  :Großes Lächeln: 

talk to the hand

TW

----------


## maeeutik

> Habe ich gleich gewusst wie du reagierst ...TW


Dann wolltest Du provozieren.
Nun, ich mache mal mit.
Doch mache mir dies spaeter bitte nicht zum Vorwurf.



> ...weiss ich mit wem ich es zu tun habe...TW


Dies bestreite ich vehement.
Eine Person wie Dich kenne ich ausserhalb der Forenweld nun wirklich nicht - und mir steht absolut nicht danach hieran irgend etwas zu aendern.



> ...Seit deiner luege, dass kein deutscher wein nach thailand exportiert wird und der ausrede nachher, dass lt. nem beamten zwar schon, aber...TW


Was fuer ein duemmliches Geschwafel. Bemuehst Du Dich tatsaechlich mal mehr als einen Satz zum Besten zu geben, dann moechte ich mich auch schon bei Dir entschuldigen der Grund dafuer zu sein und Dich bitten wieder in Passivitaet zu versinken. 



> ...Darum habe ich dir auch auf nix mehr geantwortet!...TW


Haettest Du das mal wirklich getan.
Aber Dein Erinnerungsvermoegen geht einher mit Deiner von Senilitaet und Altersstarrsinn gepraegter Persoenlichkeit.

Dabei belasse ich es jetzt mal. 
Ich moechte Dich beim Lesen meiner Antwort auf Deine gewollte Provokation nicht ueberfordern.

maeeutik

----------


## chauat

Du bist echt der Beste maeeutik, aber nicht die Seife Fallen lassen.

----------


## Enrico

Ich möchte bitten, das die beiden Mitglieder maeeutik und TW die Ignorierfunktion der Forensoftware benutzen. Danke.

----------


## SAMI

Wenn ich meine Rechnung bezahle, lass ich meistens das Kleingeld,  (manchmal lege ich in einem Restaurant noch etwas drauf) liegen und lächel.

----------


## maeeutik

Hast Du da eine Regel wieviel das Kleingeld ausmachen darf und wieviel Du ggf. noch drauflegst?

maeeutik

----------


## Enrico

Ich handhabe das im schnitt so:

-schnelles Essen- aufrunden auf volle 10er Beträge. Wenns klatt 30 Baht kostet, gibts eben nischt.

-essen, trinken, bisschen schwatzen- 30-50 Bath

-Ausgiebige Orgie im 4stelligen Bereich- bis zu 100 Baht

 ::

----------


## chauat

Wenn ich mehr als 20baht geben will kommen da tödliche blicke meiner Frau!  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn du mal richtig Tip gegeben hast
und das "As" lächelt noch nicht einmal
dann haben die danach kommenden eben nischt. nix, nothing... :: 
so hilft der eine dem anderen   ::

----------


## schiene

Hier das thail.Lächeln aus der Sicht eines Engländers welcher es ganz gut beschreibt wie ich meine

*The Thai Smile* 
If you’ve ever considered travelling to Thailand, you will have no doubt heard one common theme: the people smile all the time. So when I arrived in Thailand I was eager to see all those perpetually smiling faces. I was disappointed then when the myth was revealed for what it really is: a myth. Of course, Thai people have nice smiles – the girls in particular have a way of looking exceptionally beautiful with their even, beaming smiles – but Thai people are pretty much like any other race most of the time: they walk around po-faced, looking straight ahead. So why do Thai people smile? The following reasons may shed some light on why Thailand has been dubbed The Land of Smiles. 
1) They smile because they’re happy

Okay, so this is pretty straight forward, but I think it’s fair to say the main reason why anyone smiles is out of happiness or pleasure. Thai people do enjoy a joke and it’s part of their culture not to take things too seriously. This can be great in times of “potential” conflict, but terrible when you want to get anything useful done. Thai people seem to lack those deep sentiments that western people have, like writing love poetry for a sweetheart, listening to moving classical music, or having discussions about universal, political or ethical issues. It’s as if life is one big joke to them, and so they smile a lot, even when life goes tits up.

2) They smile because they don’t want to lose face

Every culture has the concept of losing face to some extent. But it seems more pronounced in Thailand. Nobody wants to be the idiot or disliked member of a group, and so everybody tries hard to fit into the social environment. Be it at work, school, in the neighbourhood or anywhere else, people want to be at the top of the social strata. Smiling is very important to your success in Thailand and can mean the difference between losing or keeping your job in some instances. Thailand is much more like the animal kingdom in that respect: people will judge you on these base animal instincts quite shamelessly, stuff that would seem politically incorrect in western countries. So, many people smile as a way to save face and look good. If you criticise somebody, you could lose status in the group if you lose your cool and start shouting. But if you basically tell someone they’re a f****ing idiot, all while wearing a beaming smile, there’s not that much anyone can do about it. This is why many Thai people have a false smile: it’s forced, unnatural, and you can see behind the beaming white teeth the burning hatred for your idiot ass.

3) They smile because they hate you 

Thai people smile as a kind of defence mechanism. They smile when they’re happy, they smile when you upset them, they smile when they hate you. This is why the Thai smile can become quite frustrating and perplexing at times: why the hell do you smile at me if you hate me? It’s at times like these that I long for a bit of good ole Western-style confrontation.

----------

